# John - help please! Order probs.



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

John - i've emailed you from the c&s site, i'm having my usual order probs. Can you process the order for me with my card details? Thanks.

Gareth


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh no worries.....

Do you wanna gimme a call monday?


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Okay, no probs, i'll call you monday morning.

Gareth


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Order received - thanks mate, speedy delivery as usual 

Gareth


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

The issue with Switch and Maestro cards has now been resolved so ordering with them should be a breeze


----------

